# 2010 Silverado Factory Stereo Wiring



## lowtech (Dec 30, 2010)

I have checked around but am still not sure on the factory harness wiring. I have a 2010 STD Cab Silverado nonbose system (so there is no factory amplifier) Here is what I have come up with...

On one harness there is...

Green = <-------- ??not sure why two??
Green = RF Speaker +
Light Green = RF Speaker -
Light Orange = LF Speaker -
Grey = LF Speaker +
Yellow = Illumination yellow (dimmer) + <-------- ??not sure??
White/Red = 12v +
Black = Ground -

On the other there is...

Brown = LR Speaker -
Yellow = LR Speaker +
Light Blue = RR Speaker +
Dark Blue = RR Speaker -

Harness pics at trueambition.net/138stuff/resize.jpg

Any help would be great! I am trying to install a MTX Req 5.


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

Battery RED/WHITE (+) RADIO HARNESS 
Accesory DARK GREEN (DATA) RADIO Note: THE RADIO HARNESS DOES NOT PROVIDE A SWITCHED POWER SOURCE.HARNESS 
Ground BLACK (-) RADIO HARNESS 
Dimmer YELLOW (+) RADIO HARNESS 
LF Speaker (+) TAN 
LF Speaker (-) GRAY 
RF Speaker (+) LIGHT GREEN 
RF Speaker (-) DARK GREEN 
LR Speaker (+) BROWN 
LR Speaker (-) YELLOW 
RR Speaker (+) DARK BLUE 
RR Speaker (-) LIGHT BLUE 
Steering Cntrls YES Note: THIS VEHICLE MAY BE EQUIPPED WITH OPTIONAL ONSTAR® TELEMATICS EQUIPMENT. USE AN APPROPRIATE INTEGRATION HARNESS OR INSTALLATION PROCEDURE TO ENSURE PROPER FUNCTION OF THIS EQUIPMENT.
Speed Cntrl YES 
Radio Security YES


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

That is from the Audiovox tech site, but still confirm what wires are what.


----------

